# Một số bệnh lý dẫn đến tình trạng đi tiểu nhiều



## Tuyết 8291 (14/10/19)

_Đường tiết niệu là bộ phận giúp loại bỏ những chất độc và các chất hoà tan từ sự lưu thông máu. Nhưng việc mắc các bệnh lý về đường tiết niệu cũng là yếu tố làm cho bạn đi tiểu nhiều hơn. Để hiểu hơn về vấn đề này thì các bạn hãy cùng tham khảo bài viết ngay sau đây nhé._

_



_

*Nguyên nhân tiểu nhiều về đêm*
Lối sống chưa lành mạnh là một trong những nguyên nhân gây ra tiểu nhiều. Ở đây không lạnh mạnh có thể hiểu là ăn mặn, uống quá nhiều nước hoặc ăn các sản phẩm nhiều nước vào buổi tối. Cũng có thể là nguyên nhân khác cho chị em phụ nữ đang bị bệnh và phải uống một loại thuốc nào đó mà nó có tính lợi tiểu. Bên cạnh đó, nếu chị em quá mệt mỏi, khó ngủ, chăm sóc cũng có khả năng gây ra hiện tượng tiểu đêm nhiều lần.
Ngoài ra tuổi tác cũng chính là nguyên nhân dẫn tới tình trạng này. Người lớn tuổi thường dễ bị mắc tiểu nhiều hơn người trẻ tuổi. Nó sẽ ảnh hưởng rất nhiều tới cuộc sống của người mắc bệnh. Không chỉ tác động tiêu cực tới chúng ta vào buổi đêm mà nó sẽ ảnh hưởng đến cả cuộc sống thường nhật, lao động và học tập vào ban ngày.
Theo lý luận của Đông y, phổi hay còn gọi là phế là một tạng chủ về khí có quan hệ chặt chẽ (quan hệ biểu lý) với bàng quang. Phổi ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sự chế ước, điều tiết nước của bàng quang thông qua sự vận động phức tạp của hệ thần kinh thực vật. Do vậy, nếu chức năng của phổi yếu cộng với hệ thần kinh thực vật bị rối loạn thì hoạt động của bàng quang sẽ không ổn định, gây ra tiểu nhiều. Hiểu được tác nhân chính gây ra chứng tiểu nhiều sẽ giúp tìm được phương pháp điều trị thực sự hiệu quả và an toàn

*Các bệnh lý về đường tiết niệu khiến cho bạn đi tiểu nhiều hơn*
_Bệnh viêm đường tiết niệu:_ Ở những người mắc chứng viêm đường tiết niệu sẽ gây ra sự kích thích bóng đái và dẫn đến tình trạng đi tiểu thường xuyên.
_Chứng hẹp niệu đạo:_ Bệnh phát sinh từ những bệnh như u xơ tiền liệt tuyến, viêm tiền liệt tuyến, các bệnh về đường tình dục sẽ làm cho niệu đạo hoặc khung xương chậu bị tổn thương. Đó chính là nguồn gốc gây ra chứng tiểu nhiều.
_Bàng quang bị kích thích_: Bàng quang bị kích thích hoặc co thắt mất kiểm soát sẽ gây nên trạng thái tiểu nhiều về đêm.
_Viêm bàng quang kẽ:_ Dấu hiệu dễ dàng nhận biết nhất của bệnh này là đau bụng dưới hoặc đau hố chậu, tiểu nhiều ở người bệnh.
_Do có sỏi và các dị vật khác trong đường tiết niệu:_ Sỏi và các dị vật cọ xát trong đường tiết niệu sẽ kích thích bóng đái và liên tiếp gây ra chứng tiểu nhiều lần.

*Cách thức điều trị chứng tiểu nhiều *
Đối với chứng tiểu nhiều nguyên nhân chính là do dương khí trong người bị hạ hãm, ép vào thành bàng quang nên để chữa khỏi cần chú trọng cân bằng âm dương, đẩy dương khí đi lên, giải tỏa sức ép đối với bàng quang..
Do đấy, cách điều trị an toàn và hiệu quả nhất nên là lựa chọn sản phẩm thuốc được điều chế từ thiên nhiên chuyên đặc trị căn bệnh tiểu nhiều, có uy tín trên thị trường và có thể điều trị tận gốc căn bệnh dựa trên lý luận y học phương Đông. Về vấn đề này, bạn với thể tham khảo thuốc bảo vệ sức khỏe Bảo Niệu Đức Thịnh.


----------



## Bảo Bình (27/11/19)

Mình nghĩ có thể là do thận yếu đấy


----------

